# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Hỏi về loại gioăng dùng trong bàn hút chân không

## emptyhb

Em đang định chế một cái bàn hút chân không, có vấn đề cần các bác trợ giúp

Các rãnh để nhét gioăng với gioăng thì mua và phay theo tiết diện thế nào?

Loại phổ thông hay dùng nhất là loại gioăng cỡ bao nhiêu ( cho dễ kiếm và rẻ nhất)

----------


## Nam CNC

chạy ra ngoài chợ mua rồi tính rãnh sau , trong đây có bán cả cuộn tính theo m , ở cuối đường Tạ Uyên và Hồng Bàng , còn ngoài HN chắc anh em HN giúp rồi.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## huyquynhbk

gioăng tròn fi 6 hay sao ý a.để hnao e chụp ảnh cho a cái bàn hút ông a chế cho nhé.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

emptyhb

----------


## hoangson

Em cũng đang quan tâm cái bàn chân không này. Em muốn hỏi các bác nếu có gioăng phi 6 rồi thì tiết diện rãnh phay như thế nào ạ, dùng dao cầu phi 6 phay sâu 5.5 hay như thế nào. Thanks!

----------

